# Bad coolant leak all of the sudden!! Please help



## MrG(T)OFasT (Mar 19, 2011)

My car sprung a really bad leak last night and I had to have it towed home. Now I'm under the hood getting a better look at the problem and I can see exactly where it's coming from, but I pinned down the general loaction. I'm about to go pull the radiator so i have more room to work, but in the mean time i shot a video and posted it to youtube so that you can get a much better understanding of the nature of the leak. Please please help if you have any knowlege of this. 

Here's the youtube link 




Thank you in advance


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Me thinks its time for a new water pump. Seal may have left lose.


----------



## MrG(T)OFasT (Mar 19, 2011)

You nailed it. Got the new pump and it's going in right now.


----------



## MrG(T)OFasT (Mar 19, 2011)

It was the water pump gasket. I ripped everything out and had enough room to stick my head in there and have a look. Sure enough, chunk of gasket flapped out sideways and what appeared to be the source of the problem. I WALKED to the auto parts store and snagged myself a new water pump, thermostat, and radiator cap. Flippidy-flip flap slip slap sha bing bang, and BOOM! Done. Everythings installed and working perfectly. Thank you for the help!


----------

